# Finally new collars!!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah so Takoda and Beau were in need of new collars and I haven't really found any online that I can afford, so I was at the local feed store the other day picking up some dog food and came across their collar section found these awesome collars, they are quite sturdy and well made and best of all CHEAP! I paid a little under $10 for both collars and even got the colors I've been looking high and low for but couldn't find! Do you know how hard it is to find a solid well made green collar?!

Also how does Beau look in green and Takoda in orange?

Here they are!!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

*bump* What no love for my crew?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry, I saw you posted this a couple of days ago and forgot to post till now. Nice collars and a nice price huh? You lucked out, wish I could find collars that cheap. I really like the pumpkin coloured one, Mollies got a leash that colour and its one of my favourites. You are right, the green does suit Beau too.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Always great to find a good deal, isn't it? I just recently had to get a new collar and leash for the girl...she gets leather collars in pink. I wasn't intending on buying them at PetCo but her leash snapped right in the parking lot. Guess it was a good place to have it snap. The one at the store is a pink with a bit of a purple undertone and actually looks way better on her than the one she had before.

Been trying to decide on another color for the boy besides brown. Was thinking blue but that green sure does pop out. Wonder what it would look like against his black fur. Or I could get an orange one like your other pooch and make him a Halloween hoodlum.

Anyway, glad you found a good deal, as I said and glad you're happy with them. They look pretty lightweight...bet they feel good on the dogs.


----------

